# Which conditions mean that you should isolate for 12 weeks?



## Northerner (Mar 23, 2020)

The government announced on Sunday that it would be sending letters to 1.5 million people in England suffering from one of more than a dozen serious conditions which it is believed put them most at risk from coronavirus.

Around 40% of the group receiving the letters advising them to “take themselves out of society” for at least 12 weeks are aged 75 or older. They will be “strongly advised” to stay at home at all times and avoid face-to-face contact. They should not go out for shopping, leisure or travel and, when arranging food or medication deliveries, these should be left at the door to minimise contact, the letter says.









						Which conditions mean that you should isolate for 12 weeks?
					

Government plans are for 1.5m people to ‘take themselves out of society’ for three months




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## eggyg (Mar 23, 2020)

I would imagine the people on this list probably don’t have the energy or the health to go wandering about. Unlike my 83 year old mother in law who we were informed ( not by her) went into town on Friday on the bus! Not only that, she has been visiting her neighbour who is housebound with multiple conditions. Her youngest son gave her a ticking off of course. As lots of shops and all cafes have now closed and the buses are running a limited service, let’s hope this curtails her wandering.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 23, 2020)

I hope that the list, in a strange way, reassures folk on the forum that they are at no special risk if all they have is diabetes. I have more chronic conditions than most, and I don’t qualify. I’m not feart.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 23, 2020)

Pete's had a text off the NHS this morning, stay at home don't leave it and keep 3 paces away from anyone.  When will NHS deliver another bed and another bedroom, cos we haven't anywhere to put one!

72 and COPD.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not on the list . Have multiple co- morbidities including two lots of cancer.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 25, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> I'm not on the list . Have multiple co- morbidities including two lots of cancer.


Are you sure? Could it be you have just not got your notification yet?


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Mar 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Are you sure? Could it be you have just not got your notification yet?


Think it's because i've finished radiotherapy. Liver cancer not on the list of cancers. I have asthma but its not. out of control. But up to now i havn't been notified. Won't matter anyway as i'm isolating on my own accord to be on safe side.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 26, 2020)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Think it's because i've finished radiotherapy. Liver cancer not on the list of cancers. I have asthma but its not. out of control. But up to now i havn't been notified. Won't matter anyway as i'm isolating on my own accord to be on safe side.


That sounds sensible.


----------

